# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Interactions with decongestants?

## rose

I had it in my mind that one of my medications interacts badly with decongestants (eg the active ingredient in sudafed) but I can't find anything on the internet about it.
Does anybody know for sure of any interactions? I am just wondering why I thought there was a problem with it.

----------


## Paula

Which one?  Lithium does (yay me), and there are others I'm sure

----------


## rose

I take quetiapine, venlafaxine and fluoxetine. I can find a slight interaction with quetiapine, it might make me more drowsy, which isn't really a problem as I am about to go to bed.
Lithium seems to interact with everything!

----------


## Suzi

I tend to use http://reference.medscape.com/drug-interactionchecker to check mine...

----------


## Paula

Tell me about it!  Venlafaxine is ok I'm pretty sure but can't guarantee as I can't have them anyway, but don't know about the others. Can you call your local 24hr pharmacy for advice?

----------


## rose

There is a Boots opposite my office so I'll check there later if I feel the need to take some. Thanks for the advice... its just difficult to know!
I also found this one for checking med interactions: http://www.rxlist.com/drug-interaction-checker.htm

----------

Suzi (13-04-15)

----------

